# soundmagic es 18 vs jbl tempo in ear . pls suggest ...



## kula (Aug 18, 2013)

Pls suggest the best of these two :

Choice is only between these two .. 
Earphones is for my nexus 7 and iPod touch during riding and at home
I m a bass lover and as well as listen to rock music .. 
Kindly suggest based on these .. 
Soundmagic ES 18 - Flipkart.com: Online Store

JBL tempo in ear - Flipkart.com: Online Store


----------



## ratul (Aug 18, 2013)

+1 es18..


----------



## 5fusion (Aug 19, 2013)

+1 for es18.. cables do look cheap but may last good as my cousin had used it quite roughly and it lasted around 8-9 months. dont know about tempo.


----------



## abirthedevil (Aug 19, 2013)

+1 es18 my brother has been using them for a year now, he is an extremely rough user, still working.


----------



## kula (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks ratul , abirthedevil  , 5fusion for your replies .... How about the comparison in terms of music quality ? Is es 18 comfortable for long rides ? 
What is the deciding factor btwn these two ? Ppl who have used jbl can throw some light on it


----------



## puli44 (Aug 31, 2013)

im using ES 18 ,,, its still working for past 11 months  ....excellent clarity in cost wise ....u can take it 

+1 for ES 18


----------



## Bencollins (Aug 31, 2013)

+1 to ES18. although i am not an expert but i felt ES18 were better than my friend's JBL tempo IEM.

ES18 is comfortable. i had used it for more than 10 hrs in a day while travelling in train. I regularly use it while cycling.


----------



## bournurplusher (Sep 4, 2013)

where did u get sound magic earphone.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Oct 4, 2013)

my es18 were stopped working in just 5 months...  the left one stopped 
but still i m satisfied got it for 420 at that time..
now wanted a new one any suggestion guys? same budget 500-700 bucks
i want to try something new this time


----------



## dud3rulz (Oct 7, 2013)

is sennheiser mx 170 not famous on thinkdigit? it is an incredible earphone.


----------

